# Sony Acid: MIDI-Gerät an USB aufnehmen



## HoPi (10. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

ich hab hier das Schlagzeug-Kit von Guitar Hero World Tour stehen, das hat hinten einen MIDI-Port. Der ist mit "MIDI In" beschriftet[1]. Ich habe mir nun ein USB-MIDI-Kabel geholt (mit Input und Output) und möchte das Schlagzeug als MIDI-Gerät in Sony Acid nutzen. MIDI-Input steht auf "USB-Gerät", als MIDI-Output habe ich den Soft Synth - aber ich kriege einfach keine Töne aus dem Ding raus. Die Tasten (auf dem virtuellen Keyboard) leuchten auch nicht auf. "MIDI-Input-Thru an MIDI-Output" ist aktiviert. Hat jemand noch 'ne Idee oder kann ich das wegen des falschen Ports am Schlagzeug vergessen?

[1] Mir ist klar, dass das "Input" bedeutet und eigentlich falsch ist. Da aber der Hersteller selbst ein Programm anbietet, mit dem man die Drums kalibrieren kann (und auch das benötigte USB <-> MIDI-Kabel) denke ich, dass man das Ding trotzdem angesteuert kriegen müsste.


----------



## The_Maegges (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich befürchte, über den Midi-In wirst du da kaum Erfolgschancen haben.
Soweit ich weiß, hat das Schlagzeug von GHWT für die PS3 nen Midi-Out, das für die Xbox360 nach offiziellen Aussagen "wegen technischen Restriktionen" aber nur einen Midi-In.

Wäre natürlich interessant zu schauen, ob eventuell auf der Platine ein nicht verlöteter Midi-Out vorhanden ist, was allerdings zum Verlust der Garantie führen würde...

Der folgende Ansatz ist absolute Theorie, ich hab keine Ahnung, ob das klappen könnte, zudem ist es auch noch mit  Ausgaben verbunden:

Wenn du die Xbox360 Version des GHWT Drumsets hast, handelt es sich dabei aus technischer Sicht um einen modifizierten Xbox360 Wireless Controller.
Soweit ich weiß, gibt es von Microsoft einen Adapter, mit dem der Wireless Controller an den PC angeschlossen wird (den Adapter gibts angeblich auch als Bundle mit einem Controller).

In diesem Sinne müsstest du dann versuchen, das Drumkit über den Adapter als "Joystick/Gamepad" an deinen Rechner anzuschliessen.
Unter http://www.otk.it/mjoy/ gibt es ein Programm, mit dem du Joysticksignale in Midi-Befehle konvertieren kannst.

Damit könntest du dann entsprechend nen Tritt auf die Base Drum als Note C1 definieren, nen Schlag auf das linke Becken als Note F#1, etc...

Wenn das alles funktioniert hat, sollte der Controller als Schlagzeug für jedes Midifähige Musikprogramm verwendet werden können.

Wie gesagt, ausprobiert habe ich es nicht, ist reine Theorie.


----------



## HoPi (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich sollte dazu vielleicht erwähnen, dass es sich bei meinem Schlagzeug um die PS3-Version handelt - deswegen wundert mich die Beschriftung "Input" ja so. Mittlerweile vermute ich, ich habe eher in ACID eine falsche Einstellung vorgenommen. Ich werd mal versuchen, ein altes Keyboard zum Laufen zu bringen (damit ich falsche Einstellungen ausschließen kann).

Danke für den Link zu MJoy! Wäre natürlich optimal, wenn da die schnurlos-Latenz der GHWT-Drums nicht wäre.


----------



## The_Maegges (14. Dezember 2008)

Jupp, das mit dem alten Keyboard ist ne gute Idee.
Dann kannste nämlich erstmal prüfen, ob alles läuft, wenn das Gerät am Midiinterface in Ordnung ist.

Das Drumset ist da nach aktuellem Stand eher ein Wackelkandidat.


----------



## Corey (17. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute...

Ich hab Acid 7 - weils mein Vater unbedingt braucht - jetzt muss allerdings erst ich mich damit mal auskennen...

Wichtig für mich ist, dass ich was ich über Keyboard spiele aufnehmen kann -- am besten eben per midi
Die Verbindung mit dem Midi - USB kabel steht - per logicfun kann ich auch aufnehmen
jetzt wollte ich bei acid unter Option/preferences die Midi Ports aktivieren --> leider sind keine drinnen...

wenn ich ein neues midi file erstelle und auf aufnehmen gehe, passiert somit nichts, da kann ich 
am keyboard spielen was ich will....

die soundkarte hat die aktuellesten treiber, einstellungen am pc müssten passen.... ich weiß nicht mehr weiter...

Ich bin blutiger Anfänger und weiß nicht mal wie dumm die frage ist, 
aber wär vielleicht einer von euch so nett und würde mir weiterhelfen?!

Danke, LG
Cory


----------



## chmee (17. Februar 2010)

Was ist das für ein Midi-USB-Kabel? Ein stinknormaler Midi-USB-Adapter? Oder irgendeine Sonderlösung?

mfg chmee


----------

